# Dogs from Performance Kennels Pic heavy



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

These are some of our dogs from our kennel
Let's start with the blues
This is monsoon, he is 45lbs
























This is Tempest his daughter 45lbs
























Typhoon and Hurricane offspring of monsoon from another breeding
















Vixen she is currently the #1 APBT in NADAC agility








Siren is a great working dog but still just a pup at 18mo. she is 35lbs
















Kaos, he is 11 years old and retired. these sch pictures were only taken a few months ago
















General Mc Nasty, ok not an APBT but my Boston
Yes my boston does leg bites!
















Trinity, she only does Obed but has her UCD
















Justice








Crush
















My dutch shepherd Weitzen








ok I will have to post more pictures later, We have 18 dogs in our kennel so more dogs to come.....


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

amazing. nice. thanks 4 sharing. where you guys located? much respect for u my friend  ----shane


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Lady nice of you to join us here...I am as you already know, quite a fan of you and your dogs...amazing accomplished K9s


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

they all look great. can you post up any peds. that boston looks liek he is ready for some ring work lol


----------



## verry_sweet (Aug 14, 2008)

Great looking dogs and I love all their names. Looks like you keep them pretty busy


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I vote for General Mc Nasty lol thats awsome.

Those are some fantastic looking dogs!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Great lookin dogs, im very impressed. for some reason crush looks like a real fun dog to play with. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

Monsoon looks incredible as do the rest of your dogs. They all have awesome names too. Wow:woof:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah I thought about doing mondio with my Boston but the guys at our club gave me too hard a time! lol
Thanks guys on the compliments, I am in NM and we keep our kennel really busy.

Thank you crush is a great pup she is only 7 months and training in OB, Tracking, and Agility.
I will post more pictures of the rest of the kennel.

I have some peds for some of the dogs 
Siren, she is a Redboy/Jocko
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=302411
Crush, showlines
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=302410
Justice
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=81818


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Onyx, She is the daughter of Kaos and Vixen. She is a therapy dog








Rage or Baby Rage as we call her. She is a little diva








Tasha, she is retired but she did Agility and is a therapy dog








Some of our dogs with their friends
Tasha and hank








Vixen and Tasha with Agility buddies








Mia, a little Jack Russell/ pit bull mix that ended up keeping









Some of our rescues that are looking for homes
Sugar, she was from a hoarder and weighed only 23lbs when we got her. she is now 45lbs of fat and happy pitbull
















Cassidy a little lab/hounds mix








I think that is everyone! lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lisa you already know what I think of your crew!! AMAZING!! And I am so glad your here ... Those are some great pics!!!


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

oh my....i think you should just give me Tempest :-D

nice dogs


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Very nice photos and great looking dogs. Thanks for posting.


----------



## k9lovr (Jan 22, 2009)

Very nice pics, love to see apbt that are nice and athletic, as opposed to over done. Do you do a lot of work with your dogs, i saw the Schutzhund pics as well as agility. Again very nice dogs.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I knew I recognized Justice ped made me for sure lol. Great looking dogs. Nice accomplishments. 18 man thats one hell of a crew. Nice job!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

are you having better luck with your red boy joko lines or larsan when it comes to schutzhund?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

No the Larsan dogs did not work out for Schutzhund although they are good at tracking. All of my Schutzhund and Agility dogs are Gamebred dogs. They have the drive I need and want for working dogs. The Larsan dogs are doing great in agility but trying to compare the 2 when it comes to working ability is like comparing apples to oranges. I strive to have #1 ranked dogs and to achieve that I find my self going back to gamebred dogs.


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! Those are some awesome looking dogs!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice to see you and the hard working crew here too!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Nice to see you and the hard working crew here too!


Thank you I like it here!:clap:
Give your little man a kiss form the K9 Performance crew!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow...

You have alot of beautiful babies there...

Great job with all the work you do!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lisa you should post some before and afters of sugar the rescue you took in and nursed back to good health! That was amazing she does not even look like the same dog. Are you keeping her ? Or are you trying to find her a home?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok I will do a post on her in a bit. She is now up for adoption, we are not going to keep her, she needs more one on one.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Awe! Keep us updated with her adoption she should fine a great home in no time! I just can't believe how well she looks now!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

NIIICEE looking dogs!! siren reminds me of my kenya so much! lol and ur Justice is STUNNING!!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

pretty pups!!


----------

